# Rod Gland Material



## MachineTom (Dec 20, 2010)

As I progress through building the Corliss, it is time for me to find gland packing for the piston rod and the steam valves. Where has anyone found a supply of chevrons, or whatever they are called in steamers.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 20, 2010)

You can buy gland packing in various sizes, materials and configurations from McMaster Carr. Examples of what they carry are here:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#graphite-packing/=a8hfn5

I've used the graphite impregnated braided fiber successfully. For the scale I'm working at, I undo the braids and wrap single strands around the piston rod.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Dan Rowe (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom,
This question came up a few days ago. Here is the link with a few more choices.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11845.0

Dan


----------



## n4zou (Feb 20, 2011)

I use leather. When I was a teen my Dad gave me a leather tooling set. I've been stuck on it ever sense. I used leather washers punched out of vegetable tanned leather about 1/8" thick in a full size Creaters Popcorn engine I built in the mid 80's after I got out of the Navy. I purchased the casting kit from Myers Engine Works. 

 http://www.myersengines.com/engines/popcorn_engine.htm


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2011)

Graghite Packing can be obtained at the local Hardware Store. It is used to pack the stems on outdoor and indoor spiggots. You will find it in the Plumbing Dept. under that name, "Graphite Packing' This will work well for your application.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2011)

Viton O-rings.... at least for saturated steam, work very well.

Dave


----------



## loggerhogger (Mar 15, 2013)

When I built my Corliss, I have some 1/8" packing which is way too big. The way i solved the problem was to cut off the lengths I needed, and then carefully un brade the packing and then twist the strands together until I got a size I could use.


----------

